# Silver Maple Tree leaning at 40 degrees



## mangojeff (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi,

We have a huge silver maple tree leaning at 40 degrees into a much bigger douglas fir evergreen tree in the direction of our house. The evergreen tree now has about a 5 to 10 degree leaning angle toward the house because of the weight of the silver maple tree on it.


What would be the best solution here:

1. Let it eventually and gradually lean more to the point it touches the house then cut it.

2. Bring someone in to cut it, if it can be done safely.


What would it cost to cut a tree like this just to the point it's on the ground and then I could cut the rest?

The silver maple is about 40 feet high with a trunk diameter of 30".

We would want to try to save the evergreen tree if possible although I know it will also need to eventually come out.

Thanks,

Mango


----------



## Scrat (Dec 26, 2010)

mangojeff said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have a huge silver maple tree leaning at 40 degrees into a much bigger douglas fir evergreen tree in the direction of our house. The evergreen tree now has about a 5 to 10 degree leaning angle toward the house because of the weight of the silver maple tree on it.
> 
> ...



Where in NY are you located?


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 26, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> $150 or so.




Way too much.

$35.00


opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## flushcut (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi, Mango You have this posted in the wrong forum that is why you are getting no help. If you repost in the home owner help forum you will get better assistance.


----------



## ckliff (Dec 26, 2010)

And when you repost, include pictures. People here like PICTURES.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 27, 2010)

let it fall on your house, and the guvment will make the insurance company fix everything, and you'll get a brand new plasma TV.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 27, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> Way too much.
> 
> $35.00
> 
> ...



lol. Pics would be nice. It's impossible to even give a rough idea without them. Be sure to get shots of any potential targets under the tree and yes, you want to get that tree down asap to prevent further damage to the spruce or possible damage to your home. Where are you in NY?


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 27, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> lol. Pics would be nice. It's impossible to even give a rough idea without them. Be sure to get shots of any potential targets under the tree and yes, you want to get that tree down asap to prevent further damage to the spruce or possible damage to your home. Where are you in NY?



I was wondering when Chris would put his sled away and resume working....:hmm3grin2orange:

You hammered with snow, bro?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 27, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> I was wondering when Chris would put his sled away and resume working....:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> You hammered with snow, bro?



Nah. That was all east of us. No sledding for ol Blakey.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 27, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Nah. That was all east of us. No sledding for ol Blakey.



we got another couple inches of lake effect snow, that #### sucks.....
They got a foot back home in VA, go figure. 
It was 8 degrees here this morning, everything is ice.
I'm going to go and cut me some more firewood, cabin fever.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 27, 2010)

mangojeff said:


> What would be the best solution here:
> 
> 1. Let it eventually and gradually lean more to the point it touches the house then cut it.
> 
> 2. Bring someone in to cut it, if it can be done safely.




Forget option #1. A professional might be able to remove the tree without destroying the Douglas fir. Some photo's would help. I agree this would be better in homeowner forum. Maybe a mod can relocated it.


----------



## woodhounder (Dec 27, 2010)

yep, we need pics


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 27, 2010)

mangojeff said:


> We would want to try to save the evergreen tree if possible although I know it will also need to eventually come out.
> Mango




And why will it *eventually* need to come out?

Cmon, you asked a question, stay involved in the answer. Blakemaster is more than qualified, and in your part of the state. 

never mind the silly answers, stay focused, and/or on point.
YOU asked here, live with it.
OR,

:notrolls2::notrolls2:

last chance before I break ####ty.....:hmm3grin2orange:

Where's my Jeffy?


----------



## mangojeff (Dec 28, 2010)

*thanks for the feedback*

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for the feedback.

I will post photos in the homeowners section when I get a chance.

The estimates of $35 to $150 are very reasonable.

From what I have read, this type of tree could be labeled as a "widowmaker".

I live 20 miles south of Buffalo, New York.

Thanks for your replies.

Happy New Year!

Mango


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 28, 2010)

mangojeff said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> ...




Sorry, not my service area. Not sure who's out that way but there's no way your getting a pro onsite for $35 to $150. The boys above were just jerking your chain. lol Get some pics up and we might be able to give you a ball park of what it's gonna cost. May as well keep it in the same thread now that it's going. Could be fun.


----------

